# hair loss on a cockapoo



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

im on a cockapoo forum and someone has asked about there cockapoo is loosing its hair. im still trying to get more information about what is going on ie how much is falling out and on what part of the body. 

don't know the age, sex or even in the dog had been neutered but trying to find out more. 


the only thing i can think of is mange or some other kind of parasite. what els could cause hair loss.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

kendal said:


> im on a cockapoo forum and someone has asked about there cockapoo is loosing its hair. im still trying to get more information about what is going on ie how much is falling out and on what part of the body.
> 
> don't know the age, sex or even in the dog had been neutered but trying to find out more.
> 
> the only thing i can think of is mange or some other kind of parasite. what els could cause hair loss.


Hi,
There are quite a few things that can cause a dog to loose it's coat.
My bitch has a food allergy which caused her to loose some of her fur,it was on her muzzle,ears and tail.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sabaceous adenitis causes hair loss i believe its quite common in poodles


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks, i forgot about alerges. 

iv already told her that she should take it to the vet so im just waiting on her getting back to me.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

There are many different types of conditions which are known to cause alopecia in dogs...
However, the most common causes of alopecia in dogs are: parasites, hormonal imbalances, and allergies...


----------

